# Gordon/Morejohn Skiff



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Anything 20' or longer is not a skiff so don't get too exited 

Just sayen


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Anything 20' or longer is not a skiff so don't get too exited
> 
> Just sayen


The Boca 20, Morada 22 and Morada 24 are the boats they currently produce.  The new, yet to be released skiff will be in the 17' to 18' range.  Not sure what the hp range will be yet, but likely 70-115, so not a micro, but it is designed for poling.  More info can be found on Chris Morejohn's blog, though you'll have to go back a little ways



> Hey guys, just saw this thread while ashore here in Antigua. I
> Hope to answer a few questions about what is up with Tom Gordon's new upcoming skiff. On my blog I have posted several skiff ideas to get the public thinking outside the box. I have been trying to hopefully get people to see how my old boats came about, their flaws and what I would change now.
> Toms boat design is explained there in detail to see what and how I came up with its concept. I sent Tom my lines drawings and he has given them to a computer navel architect that has gone over all the numbers to clarify my numbers and thinking.
> It's now been in Toms court to decide what he likes and doesn't. I have no stake in any skiff company at all, I just give out opinions and advice if asked for free. But I can be commissioned to design a skiff or sailboat.
> ...


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

@ prermitchaser, over may not be a micro, but can certainly be a skiff.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> @ prermitchaser, over may not be a micro, but can certainly be a skiff.


Macroskiff
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=single_ad&id=622180


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

There is something sitting outside their new shop just north of Mosquito Lagoon. Can't tell what size it is from just passing by, but its got quite a bit of deadrise in the back. Probably one of the hulls mentioned in the image above and not the new one. I'll keep my eyes open. Pass it every time I go fish


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

skiff


/skif/


noun

noun: skiff; plural noun: skiffs




a shallow, flat-bottomed open boat with sharp bow and square stern.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Excuse me I ment to say microskiff

Yea that's the ticket


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

They have a couple boats in front of the shop. I saw what looked to be the 24, and the 20. Didn't pay much attention to the 24... but, that 20 looks like an absolute rocket. It's seriously sleek. Gorgeous lines... just a really sexy looking skiff. Whatever motor was hanging off the back, looked pretty mean also. Didn't have decals, just a white motor with black trim.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Verado 200


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Did they look like a lake and bay hull by chance?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Did they look like a lake and bay hull by chance?


They are.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Did they look like a lake and bay hull by chance?
> 
> 
> They are.


Are you saying... Tom and Chris teamed up, just to use the lake and bay molds??? They didn't make any changes at all?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

The hulls themselves on the bay boats and the boca are relatively the same. They have redone the topsides. 

I'd imagine the new skiff is all New.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

All the current islamorada's are old lake and bay hulls with redesigned caps. The new boat is to be a completely new design.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Islamorada had a demo day in Lafitte yesterday. It was only a short detour so I stopped by on my way home from work in the morning. Brandon Barlow showed me around the Boca and it is SICK. I've fished the 24 a number of times and every boat I've seen from them has been more than impressive. Unfortunately, I didn't take Brandon up on his offer for a spin because I was tired after working all night and had to get home, but I looked it up and down, inside and out. These boats are on another level because of the attention to detail as well as the customer service. Tom and crew have preserved everything that was great about Lake and Bay and made a ton of improvements. The redesigned deck caps and consoles are much more functional and comfortable. They will also tweak it anyway you want it short of redoing the deck mold. Want the console a few inches taller for a 12" flush mount? Done. Want the cutout on the console for your feet a little bigger? Done. 

Brandon did confirm that the naval architect/CAD stage of development with the skiff is almost done and prototypes should be on the water within 3 months. Chris Morejohn's design ideas and input mentioned in his blog will be present on the skiff and I don't know of anything out there that's like it. Can't wait to see it on the water. 
If anyone in Louisiana wants to see the boats and take a ride, give Brandon a call in the morning and see if you can catch 'em before they head back to Florida. 361-271-6522
If you miss 'em there's always a 24 available for demo in Louisiana and a demo on the 22 can be arranged.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Very excited to see the development of this one- it's gonna be killer!!!!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/islamoradaboatworks
Latest post shows picks of the new prototype mold.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

excited to see what comes out of this...a lot of respect for Morejohn and what he's doing for flats fishing


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

A good buddy of mine has the 24 with a 300 Yamaha on the back and the boat is amazing. It drafts maybe 2-3" more than my hobbie skiff and runs 58mph with four people on the boat anywhere you could ever want to go.To say the least I have been very impressed with the boat. I've fished it in the keys out to the humps and in pineland for reds and snook and it has surpassed my expectations in every way imaginable. Fit and finish is amazing on these boats as well.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Uh I might be missing something, but is he blowing it with a chopper gun? Or is that gelcoat?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Uh I might be missing something, but is he blowing it with a chopper gun? Or is that gelcoat?


Not a clue, this is a prototype hull. All islamorada boatworks' production hulls are hand laid and vacuum infused.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

pt448 said:


> Not a clue, this is a prototype hull.


looks like he's hosing it off to me.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

devrep said:


> looks like he's hosing it off to me.


Based on the comments on instagram, I think you're right. This is the finished mold. The first prototype hull is soon to come, but I wouldn't expect a finished product any time soon. Sounds like lots of testing is planned to get this skiff as perfect as possible before official production release.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't tell for sure in the pics but does look like he's laying chopped strand mat. Common technique for vacuum infused hulls to prevent voids and avoid the pattern of the woven glass showing through the gel coat. Again, not saying he's doing it in the pic but if he were, would not rule out the a vacuum infusion process occurring.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That's not the finished mold.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if Tom has a rendering of the new design…3d image would be cool to see!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> I wonder if Tom has a rendering of the new design…3d image would be cool to see!


They do, but they're keeping them under lock and key. Brandon showed me a couple on his phone at the Lafitte demo day and if you read Chris Morejohn's description on his blog you'll have a pretty good idea of what it'll look like and some of the unique design features.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I remember seeing those carvings from last January….design looked promising. 

Based on the pics of the rough mold, looks like Tom may have ditched the curved transom that Chris originally designed?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> I remember seeing those carvings from last January….design looked promising.
> 
> Based on the pics of the rough mold, looks like Tom may have ditched the curved transom that Chris originally designed?


 The pics don't show it, but it will have a curved transom. There are flat sections for the outboard and trim tabs, but it will be as described in the blog. I'm very interested to see how it performs on the water.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

From their Facebook page, it's 17'11" -





  








Image




__
RobA


__
Nov 6, 2015












  








Image




__
RobA


__
Nov 6, 2015


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

RobA said:


> From their Facebook page, it's 17'11" -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Looking good!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

There's more on instagram.

https://instagram.com/islamorada_boatworks/


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

pt448 said:


> There's more on instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/islamorada_boatworks/



Do we know dead rise yet ?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I imported the transom pictures into CAD and it appears to be about 7.5 degrees.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Very slick. Curious about how the trim tabs will be oriented.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

EdK13 said:


> Very slick. Curious about how the trim tabs will be oriented.


Ok
I dont get the whole microskiff deal!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Ok
> I dont get the whole microskiff deal!


Whats a 70 hp got to do with anything?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Whats a 70 hp got to do with anything?


Its a new design with some new ideas from the guy who started the genre, it's intriging to those who are interested in boat design. Think about it.
JC


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Must be planning on going into production soon...saw a guide post he was switching from East Cape to the Morada flats boat -- think they are naming it the "Element"


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Must be planning on going into production soon...saw a guide post he was switching from East Cape to the Morada flats boat -- think they are naming it the "Element"



I'll take skiff number five, the fifth element


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ha! Very clever lime


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

LimeSukka said:


> I'll take skiff number five, the fifth element


I just did.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone have any intel on the cap design, side console, center console yet?

What about pricing?

Kinda nice that there is some HB competition on the horizon with the new lower priced Chittum and now the Morejohn-Gordon effort.

Good time to be a shopper if you have deep pockets……...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Anyone have any intel on the cap design, side console, center console yet?
> 
> What about pricing?
> 
> ...


Indeed. I will hopefully be on the water in the near future and will provide commentary provided its cool with Tom, Chris and Brandon. It is a WIP and strictly based upon the players reputation and genetics I determined it was a pretty decent bet that the end product would exude the excellence one would expect when trail blazers are involved.

Very excited!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

So let me get this straight...all the former HB guys are out to unseat HB? The free market at it's best! It will be interesting to see how these guys maintain the quality at the top end of the skiff market as more skiff companies compete for a fairly small market segment and pricing pressure becomes fierce. Notice Hell's Bay and EC coming out with bay boats and Chittum with a "value skiff"...wonder why? I'll just wait a few years and order my dream skiff when they all come back down to reality$$$

Given the pedigree, should be a cool skiff. What's up with the little carve outs in the transom at the keel, from the picture you can see a shadow line??? What purpose does that serve?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jboriol said:


> So let me get this straight...all the former HB guys are out to unseat HB? The free market at it's best! It will be interesting to see how these guys maintain the quality at the top end of the skiff market as more skiff companies compete for a fairly small market segment and pricing pressure becomes fierce. Notice Hell's Bay and EC coming out with bay boats and Chittum with a "value skiff"...wonder why? I'll just wait a few years and order my dream skiff when they all come back down to reality$$$
> 
> Given the pedigree, should be a cool skiff. What's up with the little carve outs in the transom at the keel, from the picture you can see a shadow line??? What purpose does that serve?


This skiff has a very unique transom. Check out Chris Morejohn's blog for all the details.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jboriol said:


> So let me get this straight...all the former HB guys are out to unseat HB? The free market at it's best! It will be interesting to see how these guys maintain the quality at the top end of the skiff market as more skiff companies compete for a fairly small market segment and pricing pressure becomes fierce. Notice Hell's Bay and EC coming out with bay boats and Chittum with a "value skiff"...wonder why? I'll just wait a few years and order my dream skiff when they all come back down to reality$$$
> 
> Given the pedigree, should be a cool skiff. What's up with the little carve outs in the transom at the keel, from the picture you can see a shadow line??? What purpose does that serve?


I don't think anyone's trying to unseat HB, but when guys like Hal Chittum and Tom Gordon see what people are willing to pay to restore an older HB or what a restored one sells for, it makes sense for them to introduce a "_New and Improved_" version of the old HB. Both Chittum and Morejohn used the original HBs as a starting point in designing their new skiffs.

When you consider all the advancements in technology, materials and building techniques since the glory years at Hells Bay (2000-2003), you can't help but be curious how these guys could take a classic, time proven skiff and make a new version even better. 

I know 2 other HB guys besides myself that are gonna schedule wet tests when the 2 new skiffs are available…..Sacrilege!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't say "unseat" - I would say evolve. Talent begets talent. The small group at HB moves onto their own thing and finds other talented people. That is what talented people do - find others who can achieve and evolve their vision.

I am excited for Chittum and Gordon - more options and choices are great for us to have. Plus, it creates an environment of challenge - other boat designers will respond in some way, via pricing, options, new design, or smack talk (we all should know who this is).

Price is always a factor, but don't think prices will go down. Take a look at wakeboard boat prices over the past 15 years. What was a 35k boat now goes for 80k, with the higher models going for 120k. Skiffs won't go that extreme, but the high end models won't go under 40k.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Skiff Pictures. Getting closer to getting wet!

https://instagram.com/islamorada_boatworks/?hl=en


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

https://instagram.com/explore/tags/chrismorejohn/


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Should be interesting to see how they're gonna hang the motor. 

Sure would love to see some full frame pics…………...


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

No splashwell, so I assume it will get a jackplate. That is how I am doing my skiff.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Like the design of the stern - can't wait to see the finished product. Hope they have a side console version.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Like the design of the stern - can't wait to see the finished product. Hope they have a side console version.


Judging from what Brandon told me and what I have seen on their other models, if you want a side console version, they will build you one.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

Not going to post pics of the deck or console because I believe they are just for testing purposes right now. From what I was told they are going to begin testing with a 60hp and then go up to a 115hp. Skiff looked very appealing in person. Will be setting up a wet test when they get the first one on the water.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Like the design of the stern - can't wait to see the finished product. Hope they have a side console version.


Coconut, what are the advantages of a side console? It seems like you loose some rod storage with the it..


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Coconut, what are the advantages of a side console? It seems like you loose some rod storage with the it..


You gain cockpit space & it doesn't change rod storage as long as the design of the rod holders are appropriate


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The raised corners at the bottom of the transom and the little triangular notches right at the base of the transom where the keel meets are interesting features. Would be nice to hear from Chris regarding their intended function.


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

el9surf said:


> The raised corners at the bottom of the transom and the little triangular notches right at the base of the transom where the keel meets are interesting features. Would be nice to hear from Chris regarding their intended function.



They will split waves coming onto the stern, in turn will be easier to pole from the bow, but keeping stability under motor


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

LimeSukka said:


> They will split waves coming onto the stern, in turn will be easier to pole from the bow, but keeping stability under motor


Some weird kind of bulbous bow theory you got there....

I think the extensions at the transom corners are nothing more than a flat surface that is square to the boats centerline for mounting trim tabs on the rounded transom. Chittum handles that problem with an inset that is square to the skiffs centerline, and doesn't negate some of the benefits of the rounded transom for spinning the skiff on the pole.

As for the notches at the keel I'm guessing that is to reduce sliding caused by that lifting strake while turning on plane.


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Some weird kind of bulbous bow theory you got there....
> 
> I think the extensions at the transom corners are nothing more than a flat surface that is square to the boats centerline for mounting trim tabs on the rounded transom. Chittum handles that problem with an inset that is square to the skiffs centerline, and doesn't negate some of the benefits of the rounded transom for spinning the skiff on the pole.
> 
> As for the notches at the keel I'm guessing that is to reduce sliding caused by that lifting strake while turning on plane.


Where did I mention a bulbous bow, I mentioned poking from the bow backwards


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Coconut, what are the advantages of a side console? It seems like you loose some rod storage with the it..


I used to have a center on my first skiff and thought I'd never get a side. My second skiff is a side and I love how much more room I have in the cockpit. It's a trade off - there is also something to be said about being able to sit down and drive the boat.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Found Tom Gordon, crew and the new hull at the River Breeze Park boat ramp in Oak Hill early last Thursday, 11-24-15. FMH and I were putting in for a trip north in the Lagoon while on a short trip up from south Florida. Tom was doing a float test that morning. He was kind enough to accept my request to take a few photo's and inspect the skiff. It really floats high and has a few interesting features. Noted the large cockpit space, spray rails (it's what I call them), a tunnel, and the jack plate


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice!
wheres the tunnel you mentioned?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

anytide said:


> nice!
> wheres the tunnel you mentioned?


3rd photo


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

not much of a tunnel....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Based on Chris Morejohns's post on another thread I think the "/Morejohn" title for this skiff is misleading.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/chittum-islamorada-18-vs-hb-marquesa.31779/page-7

part of the post
_"Tom Gordons "element" will be out there soon.
I sent Tom a set of hull lines a year ago for him to use any way he wanted.
From the looks of it he did not use much of my design.
I have nothing more than this involment in his company period.
I like the fact that his new skiff will be another new design out there. Knowing Tom it will be a well built boat."_


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Based on Chris Morejohns's post on another thread I think the "/Morejohn" title for this skiff is misleading.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/chittum-islamorada-18-vs-hb-marquesa.31779/page-7
> 
> ...


The "/Morejohn" was taken directly from an Islamorada Boatworks facebook post and I would be suprised if that was the last bit of marketing with the Morejohn name attached to it. I went back and re-read Chris's blog post about the stuff he sent Tom and 1.) Chris knows his designs waaaaaaay better than me; 2.) most of the stuff Chris talked about was a little above my head, but this transom seems pretty unique to me. The sketch looks pretty close to the above pics.








From what I was told by Brandon, Islamorada wanted to make this skiff "performance oriented" which I took to mean "fast" like the rest of their lineup so that might have been the reason for not using all of the Morejohn design elements. This also may not be the final version of the boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty curious what the grooves on the bottom of the at skiff are gonna look like when it's bounced over an oyster bar or two? Those 90 and 45 degree fiberglass edges are gonna take quite a beating I'm sure.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Updates on Instagram. Video of the skiff running and one showing draft.
https://www.instagram.com/islamorada_boatworks/


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=797427840380737





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=798130093643845





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=798130606977127


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Running on the pad ???? What pad? That's why it is the wrong prop


----------

